# Autosleeper Executive (1995) water leak



## Groper

Started to get my van ready for a few days in Somerset setting off Monday.
Put about 6 gallons of fresh water in the tank yesterday.
Today I started the pump to circulate water to taps - all seemed to be O.K.Took the dog for a walk when we returned there was water dripping from the rear wheel arch.I thought maybe I had not turned the waste water drain tap off completely when I drained down in the Autumn but on checking I had.On checking found damp/very soggy carpet on offside from near water heater.I had drained down and had a heater on to keep out frost.
Likely causes of this water problem anyone please?
Most likely the water heater?

Clive


----------



## spykal

Hi Groper

I am assuming that you have a Carver gas/electric water heater.

Maybe it did not drain down completely and has exploded if it froze ...we did have some really cold nights this winter you would have needed a lot of heat inside the van to have protected the water heater as it is situated under the bed and it gets little heat from any heater positioned inside the van ... when I say exploded I don't really mean "exploded" but what happens is that the centre aluminium tie rod, that holds the heater tank together, is often broken or stretched and the end seals leak water when you switch the pump on.

When you drained down before the cold weather did you make sure that there was no water at all in the heater? The Carver heater is drained by releasing all of the a water from it out through the drain valve on the bottom left of the outside gas flue... when doing this you need to let air in via the pressure relief valve at the top left of the flue. Just draining the fresh water tank does not drain the heater tank.

If the Carver was drained completely then maybe a pipe has split... I think you need to get under the side bench and take a look. If you lift the upholstery away and remove the bed base you will get to see what is wrong.

Mike

P.S. if it is a broken tie rod then they are quite easily available ( it is a common happening) ...here is a link to one place that has them:

Tie rod for carver <<

If it is this then repairing the heater is not beyond a capable DIYer who has the necessary skills and tools ... but if in any doubt about your capabilities do get it to a repair shop at a dealer. :wink:


----------



## Groper

Thanks for the prompt reply Mike.
I thought I had completely drained the water heater tank but it sounds as if there must have been a small residue in there.No time today to check because of visitors.I have drained the system again this evening after drying out the carpet.Fortunately the van is parked slightly sloping to the rear and offside therefore the water stayed very close to the van wall and only a small area of carpet was affected.
Off to Somerset tomorrow so we will survive on bottled water and use the "facilities" on site for everything else.
Will get back to you when I have investigated further.
Many thanks again

Clive


----------



## Zuma

2 years ago I noticed a wet patch on the carpet near the water heater, it turned out that the water filler hose between the external filler point and water tank had split.


----------



## dodger148

*Autosleppers Executive (1995) Water Leak*

Groper, I have had to post this as a new post due to an issue with your thread Nuke is looking into.

I suspect that your leak is coming from the convoluted hose that connects the water tank filler (inside the van) and the fresh water tank. You will need to get under the offside seat to see this tube.

It could be the jubillee clips have come loose or the tube has cracked. In any case after this period of time the tube could be replaced, it shouldnt be expensive.

While you are under here its worth checking the other joints and the water pump connections.

We had a similar problem with our last van (an Exec), Hope this
sorts your van problem


----------



## dodger148

Sorry I couldnt post on this thread earlier there was a problem, no doubt you have seen my sep post and Zuma has offered the same possibly


----------



## Penquin

There may be some problems posting on this thread so I am trying to submit this although have no information about the origina problem.
 
Dave


----------



## spykal

nope ..no problems for me :wink:


----------



## Zuma

I can access it from the discussion forum, but not from the Autosleeper forum :? 

mark


----------



## spykal

Hi Mark

Nuke had a theory that it was the thread title ...so I have changed it ...try again now :wink:


----------



## Zuma

spykal said:


> Hi Mark
> 
> Nuke had a theory that it was the thread title ...so I have changed it ...try again now :wink:


Whose a clever boy then :wink:

Problem sorted.

Thanks

Mark


----------



## Groper

Thanks for all the help and apologies for delay in replying,
I had a problem accessing my thread as well before I left for Somerset.
I will look at the heater and hoses etc tomorrow.
Unfortunately I still think Mike is right and it is the heater as when I filled the tank it seemed O.K. it was only 24 hrs later when I tried to circulate water round the system that I found the leak.Hopefully it is the filler and it took that time to soak the carpet and find an exit!

Clive


----------



## BLUEZULU

I Have the same problem with my 1997 Autosleeper Harmony, the filler hose is leaking just above where it enters what appears to be the sill and water leaks out of the sill. I can just see the pipe down the back of the offside bed base and a small amount of water spurts out from a hole there. I have solved it temporarily by poking the garden hose in past the leaking point.
I would imagine the pipe is easily repaired but I can't see how to remove the offside bed base to get at the pipe.
Any info would be much appreciated.

Regards,

Mike


----------



## Groper

Update on water leak.
Checked all hoses,clips etc and no problem.
Put a small quantity of water in tank no leak until I put the pump on.
Seems the cold winter was too cold for my draindown.
Unable to do the repair myself as I have arthritis in both hands and fingers - so a job for the professionals.
Sorry for long delay in update but due to several factors including making the most of the superb weather I have not spent long online.

Clive


----------

